# Irresponsible owner apologies



## brack (Nov 4, 2012)

One cichlid hobbist told once that this fish is like flowers on the window, they are colorful playing there. I don't want to agree with him, I love my fish way more than I would do the flowers. Fish is alive and smart, they distinct owner and literally fight for attention. Did you ever see the flowers on your window appreciating your attention, I mean your PERSONAL attention? One of my fish would even allow me to touch him, and I could catch him withoutnet, with bare hand, iI just had to put my hand into the tank. 
My fish are my friends, and I'm very sorry that I allowed half of my friends die. This was solemnly mymmistake to put extra female in tank that was established. The fish that left alive, including my close friend male that allowed to pet himself, are hiding from me. I don't know how to even apologize to my friends.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry that it happened. Don't beat yourself up too much, we've all made mistakes - the important thing is that you learn from them.


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

Stop being so hard on yourself! You don't have to come here and apologize, Brack. I won't even tell you how many fish I've killed from worse mistakes.


----------



## madmort0 (Oct 29, 2011)

Do ten push ups and ill call it even.


----------



## katu06 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear you are having issues. I've found that with a little time they return to their former selves. I know your pain though. My fish are almost like my children. I even called in to work one day and told my boss one of my fish was sick and I wasn't going to make it in because I had to take care of her. I like to think they know when we are sorry... makes me feel better...


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

katu06 said:


> I'm sorry to hear you are having issues. I've found that with a little time they return to their former selves. I know your pain though. My fish are almost like my children. I even called in to work one day and told my boss one of my fish was sick and I wasn't going to make it in because I had to take care of her. I like to think they know when we are sorry... makes me feel better...


I feel the same way...I don't get errands done on my lunch break because I go home and check on my fish.


----------



## brack (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you guys, going to do pushups.


----------



## madmort0 (Oct 29, 2011)

that was pretty funny. nah dont beat yourself up. mistakes seem to happen. id be more worried if you didnt care at all.


----------



## Hap man (May 28, 2012)

Man, what is wrong with us! LOL, LOL


----------

